

Facebook Vastly Overvalued - sabmayahai
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27243/

======
MKT
if facebook manages to earn 100 present value dollars per user per lifetime of
their facebook usage on a user base of 600 million, they should be worth 60
billion. It does not seem outrageous at all. Using their average profit per
user over the last 5 years, as the article does, seems a bit silly because in
the first 4 of those 5 years they were focused on acquiring users, not so much
on monetizing their usage.

